# Pedal Kayaks



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Considering getting into a pedal kayak to use on larger lakes and rivers. My buddy has a hobie pro angler that has a lot of nice features but is big and heavy and pedaling in reverse requires putting down your rod and pulling on two cables to rotate the fins. Doesn't seem very handy to me. Also considering the bicycle style pedal yaks like the Native Slayer or the new Wilderness Systems Radar where going in reverse is as simple as pedaling backwards. Would like to get feedback from users of each style - pro's and cons's. Thanks in advance for the information.


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

There are demo days each year, I spent lots of time checking out the different models. Most of the propeller type are newer. Reviews seem to favor the hobie for efficiency. But they take more water. I love my outback


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

I've owned my Nativewatercraft Slayer Propel 13 since the fall of 2015. Plenty of room for tackle and the ability to customize/accessorize. The seat is extremely comfortable. Though stable, I do not feel comfortable trying to stand and fish. I prefer to troll with it. I take it everywhere and have no regrets. Hobie's definitely look nice, but I kinda thought they would be a bit too big, heavy and bulky for me. The extra cost was also a deciding factor.


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Reel Magic said:


> There are demo days each year, I spent lots of time checking out the different models. Most of the propeller type are newer. Reviews seem to favor the hobie for efficiency. But they take more water. I love my outback


thanks for the feedback. would you like to have a more easily engaged reverse system or is it not that important to you.


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm a lake fishing guy,,,,a drifter and jig fishing type, I will troll at some point, just before hell freezes over! Kidding..No never missed it


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Very big difference is if you get into around 2' of water or less, you have to pull the propeller drives up and out of the water. The Hobie you can push one pedal forward and the fins fold up against the bottom of the yak. 

IMO the Hobie takes less effort to peddle as well. I tested the Native and now own a Hobie Outback. 

YMMV, but I think the Hobie is superior. Thy them both before you buy, it's a large purchase you want to be sure of.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

thegrump1 said:


> Considering getting into a pedal kayak to use on larger lakes and rivers. My buddy has a hobie pro angler that has a lot of nice features but is big and heavy and pedaling in reverse requires putting down your rod and pulling on two cables to rotate the fins. Doesn't seem very handy to me. Also considering the bicycle style pedal yaks like the Native Slayer or the new Wilderness Systems Radar where going in reverse is as simple as pedaling backwards. Would like to get feedback from users of each style - pro's and cons's. Thanks in advance for the information.


You might want to check out the old town predator pdl also. I bought one back on thanksgiving day. Lots of good youtube videos.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I have an older Hobie so no reverse. I will say there have been very few times where I wish I had reverse. It's really simple to grab my paddle which is fastened right next to my hip and drag it on one side as I peddle. Does a pretty tight 180 deg turn. 

For me it wouldn't be worth the hundreds of dollars more for reverse, just my experience though


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I owned a native mariner propel 12.5 and a (non pedal) slayer. I loved the mariner. Very stable, paddled just as easily as it propelled, and was easy to pull the propel drive out of the water. I never got the chance to try a propel slayer but loved the slayer concept. One of my favorite boats. The hobie PA is a Cadillac fishing machine, but it is very heavy and huge. Definately try multiple boats out before you buy. It's a lot of money for a plastic boat, but for big waters you can't beat a foot propulsion kayak


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

I own a Native Slayer Propel 13. Use it on Erie and inland lakes. You do have to be careful in shallow water, but the ability to hover over a spot with forward and reverse is unbeatable. Take the pedal drive out and use it for fly fishing in shallows for gills and carp. Would not run a shallow river with rocks due to having a rudder. Try each and find what fits you.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

walleyewonder said:


> I own a Native Slayer Propel 13. Use it on Erie and inland lakes. You do have to be careful in shallow water, but the ability to hover over a spot with forward and reverse is unbeatable. Take the pedal drive out and use it for fly fishing in shallows for gills and carp. Would not run a shallow river with rocks due to having a rudder. Try each and find what fits you.


Another plus for the Hobie is pull a toggle and the rudder flips up and on top of your boat, out of the way of any rocks, sticks or snags.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I own a native propel mariner 12.5 and I have fished rivers, creeks (Beaver), inland lakes, Erie, Atlantic Ocean and the Sounds for several years. I wanted hands-free because I wanted an option to troll.
One negative I found was fishing in the OBX Sound when there are heavy weeds it's virtually impossible to keep the prop clean.
The reverse works great fishing for stripers in the current along the bridges in the OBX and docks.
Its very efficient and comfortable including one trip on Croatan Sound I went 21 miles with minimal effort.
I love to troll Erie and when you connect with two hogs at the same time it takes some patience and skill and much easier to do vs a paddle yak.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

this is for the DIYers out there! Or for a good laugh


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

whitey7 said:


> this is for the DIYers out there! Or for a good laugh


Now that looks absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I ended up buying an older outback last year which I love. But I really wanted to find a native ultimate propel. Just loved the open concept plus their looks but I'm happy to have the hobie!!!


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

thegrump1 said:


> Considering getting into a pedal kayak to use on larger lakes and rivers. My buddy has a hobie pro angler that has a lot of nice features but is big and heavy and pedaling in reverse requires putting down your rod and pulling on two cables to rotate the fins. Doesn't seem very handy to me. Also considering the bicycle style pedal yaks like the Native Slayer or the new Wilderness Systems Radar where going in reverse is as simple as pedaling backwards. Would like to get feedback from users of each style - pro's and cons's. Thanks in advance for the information.


Ended up with the Pro Angler 12. Really love the Mirage drive with reverse - much easier to engage than I anticipated and you can pedal as fast in reverse as forward. Went to the Canada side of Lake St. Clair last week and peddled through cabbage and pencil grass without fouling the drive. My buddy with a prop drive yak couldn't do that. Seat is very comfortable and highly adjustable that allows you to find the perfect seat position. Took a 12 mile trip one day and my legs, back, or butt weren't screaming at me by the end of the day. It is a heavy boat but it slides easily in the back of my Suburban or a pick-up truck bed. Definitely not a car topper. Overall very happy with my choice.


----------

